# Freaking Delicious Chicken Recipe



## homegrownrecipes (Jul 19, 2007)

I was over at a friends house and we had the best chicken dish ever. I insisted on having the recipe. Well i forgot about it then a while later I was at her house and we were planning dinner. She pulled out bones chicken breast and then I finally got the recipe.

If you want to try this the recipe:

First you need boneless skinless chicken.
(just to say this is not quit perfected)
Next one whole jar of mayo and 3 cans of cream of chicken soup.
(if your not making a ton you can use 2 can of soup and 2/3rds of the mayo)
Mix the soup and mayo in a bowl till blended.
Now poor a layer of the mixture into a glass baking pan.
Place the chicken in the sauce then poor the rest of the mixture over the chicken.
Now cover the top with a layer of swiss cheese.
Now cooking you kinda half to guess.
The last time I cooked it it was at 350 for i think about 40-50mins.
When it is almost done through about a half a bag of crutons on the top.
Just let it cool and you will have a great meal.

This is really a meal of its own the only thing really you can have with it is a tossed salad.

This recipe came from a friend in Connecticut and then who knows wear.

I would like to experiment with this in the future. Maybe replacing one of the cream of chicken cans of soup for a cream of mushroom.

Ive already tried with different cheeses. It was great I just used some shredded Mexican cheese and sharp that were in the fridge. 

Please tell me how you like it and ways to perfect it?

Its current name by my friends is chicken surprise does anyone know if it has an actual name?


----------



## jennyema (Jul 20, 2007)

That seems like an excessive amount of sauce.

How much chicken are we talking about here?

Also, a 32 ounce jar of mayo has about _7000_ calories ....


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jul 20, 2007)

I think an excellent way to experiment with this recipe would be to ditch the whole jar of mayo, the three cans of soup, and maybe even the cheese. That would leave you with some nice boneless, skinless chicken around which to make a much lighter, fresher dish. Any good cookbook, particularly more recent ones, should have some wonderful ideas that are not too difficult.


----------



## letscook (Jul 20, 2007)

instead of just croutons -- i use a stuffing mix like stove top or even the pepridge farms. and also i get rid of the mayo to. and use another can of soup I generally use cream of chicken and cream of mushroom and if i got it a can of cream of celery or add a little sour cream instead of the mayo. I have also added some can chopped chiles. 
also instead of the stuffing  use crushed dorittos.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 20, 2007)

homegrown - thanks for sharing your recipe.  Do you remember the size of the mayo jar?  Possibly it was a 16-oz. jar versus a big one.  

You could layer the bottom of the casserole with almost fully cooked rice or serve some pasta with the sauce once it is done.  Any "cream of" will work fine.  You might try cream of asparagus or even just put some freshly steamed asparagus in your dish, or broccoli.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 20, 2007)

jennyema - two things:

#1 - THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for not mentioning the fat grams

#2 - I need to get my cholesterol meds filled 

homegrownrecipes,

I thought of another one because of your name.  You could eliminate all the mayo and cream of soups by brining the chicken breasts in buttermilk for about 3 days (yes, 3 days).  Remove and rinse.  Brown each breast thoroughly and place in a casserole dish.  In the pan you just browned the breasts in you can add some chicken broth and a bit of cream (proper seasoning could be salt and pepper of course, fresh basil, or fresh tarragon, or even fresh rosemary) and let this mixture cook and reduce a bit.  Pour this over your chicken in the casserole dish, cover and cook for about 30 minutes then remove cover and top them with your HOMEGROWN (I'm assuming you grow something  ) tomatoes and then a slice of Swiss cheese and finish cooking uncovered until done.  You still have a bit of creamy there without all the processed ingredients from the cream of soups and all the fat/calories from the mayo.

LOL homegrown - if you ask us to come up with different ideas for a recipe well........we usually take the challenge!


----------



## homegrownrecipes (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry my connection has beed down due to the verizon tower falling on the cingular one. What a crazy thing.

Why remove the mayo. This is a great meal bc its a meal all together.

Using a whole jar of mayo and 3 cans of soup and a good amount of chicken we feed 11 people.

When I used this at home for my family of 4 I used 2/3's of the mayo jar and 2 cans of soup. Made just hte right amount.

by the way the sauce is delicous!!!

suzyQ3

Then that wouldnt be the recipe. HELLO!!!!

Im  not sure on the size of the jar of mayo. I know its equally proportioned to the 3 cans of soup.

Im not the one that cares about how many calories I eat!!

I go out to eat every day this is one of the few meals i make at home.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jul 25, 2007)

homegrownrecipes said:
			
		

> Sorry my connection has beed down due to the verizon tower falling on the cingular one. What a crazy thing.
> 
> Why remove the mayo. This is a great meal bc its a meal all together.
> 
> ...


"Then that wouldnt be the recipe. HELLO!!!"

Uh, yeah. My point.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 26, 2007)

Nobody get excited here, ok?  This was the question asked:



			
				homegrownrecipes said:
			
		

> Please tell me how you like it and ways to perfect it?



When you ask a question like that you should expect to get answers that lean towards how WE would redo the recipe to "perfect" it to our liking.  A recipe is just a beginning point.  That's great that you like the recipe as is but after you ask the question you've got to expect some responses that answer your question.  No one is trying to say your recipe is wrong, we're just stating how we would change it to "perfect" it, like I said, to OUR liking.  

And, since a "meal all together", to me anyway, means some sort of vegetable and some sort of good starch I would have to add those things too.  Even if it's to your dish to make it a one-pot dish.  Maybe add some broccoli, snow peas, or even cut up asparagus.  

Here's a suggestion - to your sauce add 1 tsp or so of yellow curry powder.  It's just a flavor that sits in the background but is oh so good!  If you make the larger recipe I'd say use 2 tsps.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 26, 2007)

I really, really want to say something, but I won't.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 26, 2007)

can it, i.c..  

some people here cringe at the use of canned soup and mayo, while others use them as a convenience. we should be real about it.

this ain't a healthy dish, nor haute cuisine, either by any stretch of the imagination. but if you enjoyed it, then thanks for posting. 

maybe if you made this with african lobster tails...


----------



## ironchef (Jul 26, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> can it, i.c..
> 
> some people here cringe at the use of canned soup and mayo, while others use them as a convenience. we should be real about it.
> 
> ...


 
Hey, I restrained myself. Actually, I don't blast people's recipes, no matter how much I may want to. Misinformation is a different story however.


----------



## elaine l (Jul 26, 2007)

I have made something similar.  I use one can broth to the cream soup.  It makes an easy winter weeknight meal and does feed the crowd.  I add the stuffing mix to the top.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jul 26, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Hey, I restrained myself. Actually, I don't blast people's recipes, no matter how much I may want to. Misinformation is a different story however.


Buckytom is correct. Some cooks are not fond of the use of canned soup/mayo in recipes. I think many grew tired of those concoctions way back when and decided to try using a lighter and fresher touch in their cooking. Obviously, each to his own.

But the OP specifically asked for opinions: "Please tell me how you like it and ways to perfect it?" to be exact.  He or she then seems to have taken offense to my politely stated recommendation, which hardly rose to the level of a "blast."

 The moral of the story, then, is never to ask a question if you don't really want an answer.


----------



## Constance (Jul 26, 2007)

I use a lot of "cream of" soups in my cooking because of the convenience, but I always buy the light versions, which have far less fat and sodium. 
I think the recipe sounds delicious. I would want to season the chicken with a good garlic/herb seasoning and some pepper before adding it to the baking dish. I might also add a small jar of pimentoes to the sauce.


----------



## *amy* (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not a fan of cream of anything canned soup - and adding mayo, so if I were trying to rework/improve the recipe, I might try heavy cream, white wine and fresh herbs and omit the croutons.  But, that would be a total makeover and deter from what you already like.  Thank you for sharing your recipe.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not a canned soup cook myself, but I've been to many a church supper where such cooking is often the norm.  The best of these dishes use a mixture of soups ie: cream of chicken mushroom and celery, or the golden mushroom.  Most really good ones cut the mayo in half and mix with sour cream for a less oily base. Other touches to the sauce ... chives and parsley and dry sherry (about 1/4 cup)  

Definately season your chicken using poultry mix or a garlic onion paprika powder mixture.  Yes curry would work well too if you like it.  The seasoned stuffing sounds like a good topping.  I would "devin" it myself with broccoli spears alternating with the chicken, as well as fresh slliced mushrooms...and serve with rice to put the sauce on.  Parmesan cheese would be a natural, and if you want goo, slices of provalone.  But the swiss sounds good too.

Anyway it seems there are lots of ways you can morph this recipe to your likes


----------



## keltin (Jul 26, 2007)

Add some broccoli to the recipe and you can call it Easy Chicken Divan.

And what do so many people have against canned soups, especially the glorious Cream of Mushroom? 

If you don’t like Cream of Mushroom, how do you make Green Bean Casserole?


----------



## ella/TO (Jul 26, 2007)

ahhhh, I make a deelish "green bean casserole" without any soup. Parboil your beans, saute a bit of onion, mix with beans....crumble a good amount of crackers, different kinds are good, mix together with beans and onion, then some cold pressed sharp cheddar cheese, crumbled, lots of it,and if you care to, some cheez whiz, mix all together and bake 325F for about 1/2 hour. Our grandkids are crazy for it, and I've never had guests who didn't want the recipe and seconds.....try it, you'll like it!!!!....lol


----------



## ironchef (Jul 26, 2007)

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> Buckytom is correct. Some cooks are not fond of the use of canned soup/mayo in recipes. I think many grew tired of those concoctions way back when and decided to try using a lighter and fresher touch in their cooking. Obviously, each to his own.
> 
> But the OP specifically asked for opinions: "Please tell me how you like it and ways to perfect it?" to be exact. He or she then seems to have taken offense to my politely stated recommendation, which hardly rose to the level of a "blast."


 
BT and my exchange was based on the irony that if I really wanted to, I could've ripped into this recipe much, much, MUCH worse than you did (or at least what the OP thought you did. I didn't think you did at all). And I'm talking like Gordon Ramsay kinda ripping. And BT knows that which is why we made a joke of it. 

I wasn't referring to your post at all. To say that I'm not "fond" of using an abundance of canned soup and mayonnaise in cooking? LOL that's like saying that the Yankees are not fond of throwing cash around. But, I quietly avoid conflict by not even bother reading threads that I know will touch that subject.


----------



## carolelaine (Jul 26, 2007)

Maybe it's a joke.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jul 27, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> BT and my exchange was based on the irony that if I really wanted to, I could've ripped into this recipe much, much, MUCH worse than you did (or at least what the OP thought you did. I didn't think you did at all). And I'm talking like Gordon Ramsay kinda ripping. And BT knows that which is why we made a joke of it.
> 
> I wasn't referring to your post at all. To say that I'm not "fond" of using an abundance of canned soup and mayonnaise in cooking? LOL that's like saying that the Yankees are not fond of throwing cash around. But, I quietly avoid conflict by not even bother reading threads that I know will touch that subject.


Actually, IC (may I call you IC?) , I had sort of figured all that out. I just used your post to make a point about not asking a question if you don't want honest answers.

BTW, your restraint is most admirable.


----------



## Caine (Jul 27, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> If you don’t like Cream of Mushroom, how do you make Green Bean Casserole?


 
I once decided to make green bean casserole, completely from scratch, for 
Thanksgiving, including home made cream of mushroom soup, from an Emeril LaGasse recipe. Does Emeril cook Thanksgiving dinner for the Salvation Army? His recipe made about 6 gallons of soup. I needed about a cup!

Oh and the major reason for people to hate, and steer clear of, canned soups, creamed or not, is the salt content. One can of cream of mushroom soup contains over 1600mg of sodium, which is almost 70% of your RDI, leaving very little room for seasoning anything else you're going to be eating that day.


----------



## keltin (Jul 27, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> I once decided to make green bean casserole, completely from scratch, for
> Thanksgiving, including home made cream of mushroom soup, from an Emeril LaGasse recipe. Does Emeril cook Thanksgiving dinner for the Salvation Army? His recipe made about 6 gallons of soup. I needed about a cup!


 
I found this site for making a Green Bean Casserole from scratch. Maybe I’ll try it one day......but it is a LOT of work, and I might be too lazy to do this recipe.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 27, 2007)

That's pretty much how I make grn bn casserole...it's awesome with real food.  I actually make a mushroom veloute rather than a simple bechamel.  But that's no big deal.  Yeh it takes longer than opening a can of soup a can of beans and a can of onions, but it has way less fat, way less salt, and a LOT more flavor. really.


----------



## keltin (Jul 27, 2007)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> That's pretty much how I make grn bn casserole...it's awesome with real food. I actually make a mushroom veloute rather than a simple bechamel. But that's no big deal. Yeh it takes longer than opening a can of soup a can of beans and a can of onions, but it has way less fat, way less salt, and a LOT more flavor. really.


 
If you’re making a mushroom veloute, how do you make the mushroom stock? Or do you start with a chicken veloute and then turn it into a supreme sauce by adding mushrooms and cream?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 27, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> I really, really want to say something, but I won't.


 
I remember when I was just beginning to learn the cooking arts.  I thought hamburger helper was a gourmet meal back then.  I can't stomach the flavor of it now.   But we all start somewhere.  

Homegrownrecipes;  I won't tell you that yoru recipe doesn't taste amazing.  I haven't tried it, and most likely won't.  But that means absolutely nothing.  I jsut have different tastes than do you.  I can truly cook virtually anything I might want to cook, from canned beans with canned Vienna Sausage, to a wonderful rouladin stuffed with an herb/mushroom/crabmeat filling.  Experience will truly give you a more refined pallate as you experiment and play with your recipes.  

My youngest daughter started her cooking style by mixing various cans of veggies from the pantry, using the can-liquor (sp) to make the broth.  she'd season with some garlic and onion, and various herbs from my herb & spice rack, and somehow, her concoctions came out very good.  Over time, she grew more adventurous and learned the basic recipes for puff pastry (choux paste), for bread, quickbreads, pie crusts, various meats, and methods of cooking them, and then began to take on challenges such as helping make thanksgiving dinner.  She is now, at the tender age of 21, a wonderful cook who suprizes her roomates and freinds with pastas, roast fowl, wonderful deserts, and still her favorite thing to make, homemade soups.  She calls for advice every now and again, but just for a bit of info from her old man (that's me).

you will become more versatile with time, and will undoubtedly look back at your casserole and remember it with a smile.  Don't ever let anyone tell you that what you like isn't good.  If you like it, then it's good.  You may one day prefer something else, but that's in the future.  I mean, I still like potted-meat mixed with Miracle Whip and sweet pickle relish, slathered thickly on whole whet toast.  Is it good for me?  Not likely.  Do I eat it often, or serve it to others; again, not likely.  But I sure do crave that unhealthy, somewhat pathetic sandwich every now and again.

Don't let others tell you what to like or not like.  Do take constructive criticism, and keep an open miind.  Experiment.  Immerse yourself into the cooking experience.  It will open a whole world of flavors and experience for you.  And maybe, just likek my daughter, you might just become the most sought after cook on the block.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 27, 2007)

Im not touching this conversation with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 27, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> I remember when I was just beginning to learn the cooking arts. I thought hamburger helper was a gourmet meal back then. I can't stomach the flavor of it now. But we all start somewhere.
> 
> Homegrownrecipes; I won't tell you that yoru recipe doesn't taste amazing. I haven't tried it, and most likely won't. But that means absolutely nothing. I jsut have different tastes than do you. I can truly cook virtually anything I might want to cook, from canned beans with canned Vienna Sausage, to a wonderful rouladin stuffed with an herb/mushroom/crabmeat filling. Experience will truly give you a more refined pallate as you experiment and play with your recipes.
> 
> ...


 
Touché. But like Suzy said, one should not ask questions if they do not want to hear the answers.


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 27, 2007)

The only thing I will say is "be careful what you ask for"


----------



## buckytom (Jul 27, 2007)

just an observation: boy, you can tell it's the dog days of summer. we're all jumping on a topic, teeth bared and growling like michael vick trophy dogs, and goodweed going on and on about it ; and it's such a minor dealio.

i.c. and suzy, yous two and me, <<pointing two fingers to eyes>>, we're on the same page.

while i'm loathe to use canned soups, if my wife cooks something using them  and the dinner ends up tasting really good, then ya-freakin'-hoo. i'm a canned soup guy. i'm very sensitive to salt, so that might be tough considering caine's input.

so there.  

(i would still love, nay prefer to hear her tell me lies about how difficult it was to get the sauce "just right".)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 28, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Touché. But like Suzy said, one should not ask questions if they do not want to hear the answers.


I agree completelym which is why I stated that the author of this post needs to accept constructive criticism and keep and open mind. 

Ironchef, you are one of the more respected people around here. I know you can outcook me any day of the week. You have more training, and cook professionally. I also know that if I had the same training, and the exerience that you have, I would be a far better cook, and I'm no slouch now. We just have to remember our starting places. And like you said, we must be willing to learn from others, and accept that we have much to learn, no matter what skill level we are at. Humility is a good thing. It allows us to gather valuable insight from others, even people who use Homer Simpson as their avatar (not you IC), or canned mushroom soup mixed with mayo.

And BT; just to set the record stratight, I did not go on and on about it, just on about it.  You see, single on, shorter. :<)
Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 20, 2007)

Whether one cooks with cream of whatever soup and mayo makes no difference in the big picture.  If you don't like it don't eat it or cook with it.  If you do like it cook away and love every bite of it.  Cooking is not right and it is not wrong.  It just appeared that there was a LOT of mayo and soup compared to the protein - but that has never been pointed out.  A "good amount" doesn't give us an indication.

Homegrownrecipes - we hope you continue to participate in our forums.  I guess you learned if you ask us for our opinion we will certainly give it.  And yes, when you do that then the recipe changes.  There's nothing like a good brainstorm when it comes to food!!!!!


----------



## suzyQ3 (Aug 21, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> Whether one cooks with cream of whatever soup and mayo makes no difference in the big picture.  If you don't like it don't eat it or cook with it.  If you do like it cook away and love every bite of it.  Cooking is not right and it is not wrong.  It just appeared that there was a LOT of mayo and soup compared to the protein - but that has never been pointed out.  A "good amount" doesn't give us an indication.
> 
> Homegrownrecipes - we hope you continue to participate in our forums.  I guess you learned if you ask us for our opinion we will certainly give it.  And yes, when you do that then the recipe changes.  There's nothing like a good brainstorm when it comes to food!!!!!



I was rather surprised to see this thread resurrected at this point. I thought we had resolved any differences of opinion almost a month ago.


----------

